# Dead Celebs - 2004



## Mark (Jan 17, 2004)

Some Celebrities who Died in the year 2004

I'll try to keep this edited list primarily genre-oriented but feel free to add others in subsequent posts...

Lynda Gibson (I) 2 January

Lynn Cartwright 2 January

Beatrice Winde 3 January

Joan Aiken 4 January

Jeff Nuttall 4 January

Brian Gibson (I) 4 January

Allen H. Miner 4 January

Tug McGraw 5 January

Philip Gilbert 6 January

Sidney Miller (I) (Dungeon Master) 10 January

Spaulding Gray 10 January

Ron O'Neal 14 January

Uta Hagen 14 January

John Dommett 14 January

Ray Stark 17 January

Noble Willingham 17 January

Harry N. Blum  18 January

Ronald Nunnery  20 January

Gerdago  20 January

Italia Coppola  20 January

Ray Rayner 21 January

Billy May  22 January

Charlotte Zwerin  22 January

Ann Miller (I)  22 January

Robert Keeshan 23 January

Helmut Newton (I)  23 January

Albert Henderson  23 January

Anita W. Addison  24 January

Peter Colemore  24 January

Gita Denise  24 January

Jack Tunney  24 January

Fanny Blankers-Koen  25 January

Jack Paar  27 January

H.B. Haggerty  27 January

Joe Viterelli  28 January

Elroy 'Crazylegs' Hirsch  28 January

Reginald Hendrix  30 January

Eleanor Holm  31 January

Sam Sebby  1 February

Bernard McEveety (II)  2 February

Jeff Harris (I)  2 February

Jason Raize  3 February

Larry Elikann  4 February

John Hench (I)  5 February

Humphrey Osmond  6 February

Julius Schwartz  8 February

Robert F. Colesberry  9 February

J.C. Quinn  11 February

Robert E. Thompson  11 February

Hugh Cecil  11 February

Martin Jurow  12 February

Harriet C. Leider  12 February

Kenneth L. Johnson  12 February

Carole Eastman (I)  13 February

James Rugg  14 February

Jervis Langdon  16 February

Samuel Matlovsky  17 February

Renata Vanni  19 February

Bart Howard  21 February

Bob Mayo (I)  23 February

Carl Anderson (II)  23 February

Neale Clark  24 February

John Randolph  24 February

Alvino Rey  24 February

Russell Hunter (I)  26 February

Harry Bartell  26 February

Roger Mirams  26 February

Ralph E. Winters  26 February

Sheila Darcy  27 February

Daniel J. Boorstin  28 February

Dana Broccoli  29 February

Ben Hendricks  29 February

Marge Schott  2 March

Mercedes McCambridge  2 March

Drake Sather  3 March

Arthur Kempel  3 March

Cecily Adams  3 March

Sheila Dunn (II)  3 March

Walt Gorney  5 March

Ray Hernandez  6 March

Paul Winfield  7 March

Robert Pastorelli  8 March

Robin Hunter (I)  8 March

Jack Creley  10 March

Wilhelm von Homburg  10 March

Robert D. Orr  10 March

William Moritz  12 March

Roxie Campanella  14 March

Yvonne Doughty  15 March

Chuck Niles  15 March

Martin Brinton  17 March

Richard Marner  18 March

Martin Emond  19 March

Queen Juliana  20 March

Robert Snyder (I)  21 March

Eric House  21 March

Utako Mitsuya  24 March

Katherine Lawrence 25 March

Jan Berry 26 March

Jan Sterling 26 March

Peter Ustinov 28 March

Hubert Gregg 29 March

Charles Grenzbach 29 March

Alistair Cooke 30 March

Carrie Snodgress 1 April

Austin Willis 4 April

Victor Argo 7 April

Marian McCargo 7 April

Mary Yankovic 9 April

Nick Yankovic 9 April

Norman Campbell 12 April

Harry Holt 14 April

Micheline Charest 14 April

Mitsuteru Yokoyama 15 April

Bruce Boa 17 April

David Clarke 18 April

Philip Locke 19 April

M.J. Bogdanowicz 21 April

Mary Selway 21 April

Albert Paulsen 25 April

Pat Moore 25 April

Nelson Gidding 1 May

Betty Miller 3 May

Volus Jones 3 May

Michelle Skalnik 3 May

Anthony Ainley 3 May

Hugh Gillin 4 May

Vern Taylor 5 May

Virginia Capers 6 May

David Piel 7 May

Alan King 7 May

Tommy Farrell 9 May

Olive Osmond 9 May

Terry McCrea 12 May

Anna Lee 14 May

Robert Morgan 15 May

Tony Randall 17 May

Lincoln Kilpatrick 18 May

Richard Biggs 22 May

Trudy Marshall 23 May

Vernon Jarrett 23 May

Patience Cleveland 27 May

Gerald Anthony 28 May

Robert A. Burns 31 May

Harold Goodwin (II) 3 June

Olivier Benoist 4 June

Charles Correll (I) 4 June

Ronald Reagan 5 June

Manu Tupou 5 June

Judy Campbell 6 June

Kate Worley 6 June

Eugene Raskin 7 June

Don Trumbull 7 June

Rabbi William Kramer 8 June

Archie Smith 9 June

Barbara Whiting (I) 9 June

Marc Fredericks 10 June

Ray Charles (I) 10 June

Robert Elross 13 June

Robert Lees 13 June

Danny Dark 13 June

Dan Cracchiolo 14 June

Max Rosenberg 14 June

Noriaki Yuasa 14 June

Michael Lees 15 June

Brian Nohr 17 June

Seymour Robbie 17 June

Doris Dowling 18 June

George 'Buck' Flower 18 June

Colin McCormack 19 June

Luis Contreras (I) 20 June

Malcolm Stuart (I) 20 June

David S. Kaufman 21 June

Peter Birrell 23 June

Polly Williams (I) 24 June

George S. Patton IV 27 June

Peter Blythe (I) 27 June

Chris Alcaide 30 June

Peter Barnes (I) 1 July

Cindy Burwash 1 July

Marlon Brando 1 July

John Barron (II) 3 July

Jimmie F. Skaggs 6 July

Eric Douglas 6 July

Isabel Sanford 9 July

Joe Gold 11 July

Dorothy Hart (I) 11 July

Frances Hyland (II) 11 July

Greg Kidd 11 July

Jeff Morris (I) 12 July

Bella Lewitzky 16 July

Peter Baird (I) 16 July

Bert Briskin 16 July

Donna Barrett Gilbert 17 July

Pat Roach 17 July

Richard Ney 18 July

Irvin S. Yeaworth Jr. 19 July

Jerry Goldsmith 21 July

Jane Hoffman (I) 26 July

Francis Harry Compton Crick 28 July

Eugene Roche 28 July

Jackson Beck 28 July

Sam Edwards 28 July

Margo Mayne 28 July

Daemion Barry 28 July

Jennifer Barrett Pellington 30 July

J. Edward McKinley 30 July

Virginia Grey 31 July

Lou Walker 2 August

Geraldine Peroni 3 August

Joseph Bonaduce 3 August

Frank Maxwell 4 August

Lacy Van Zant 5 August

Rick James 6 August

Fred Pinkard 6 August

Thomas Tuttle 7 August

Paul 'Mousie' Garner 8 August

Fay Wray 8 August

Gypsy Boots 8 August

David Raksin 9 August

David Raksin 9 August

Peter Woodthorpe 12 August

Julia Child 14 August

Neal Fredericks 14 August

Acquanetta 16 August

Kathy Lutz 17 August

Hugh Manning 18 August

Elmer Bernstein 18 August

George Kirgo 22 August

Daniel Petrie 22 August

Al Dvorin 22 August

Lyn Thomas 26 August

Laura Branigan 26 August

Suzanne Kaaren 27 August

Larry McCormick 27 August

Robert Lewin 28 August

Michael Milgrom 28 August

Ernie Whitecloud 29 August

Michael O'Mara 29 August

Billy Davis 2 September

Serge Marquand 4 September

Nancy Fogarty 4 September

Michael Louden 4 September

Tiny Doll 6 September

Bob Scarabelli 7 September

Frank Thomas (I) 8 September

Caitlin Clarke (I) 9 September

O.L. Duke 10 September

Glyn Owen 10 September

Fred Ebb 11 September

Davor Antolic (I) 12 September

Johnny Ramone 15 September

Virginia Hamilton Adair 16 September

Mowbray Berkeley (I) 18 September

Russ Meyer (I) 18 September

Eddie Adams (I) 19 September

Robert Lawrence (I) 19 September

Raymond Traylor 22 September

Robert L. Lawrence 23 September

Roy Drusky 23 September

Tim Choate 24 September

John Hardwick 24 September

Shimon Wincelberg 29 September

Joyce Jillson 1 October

Janet Leigh 3 October

Gordon Cooper 4 October

Scott Morgan (IV) 4 October

Rodney Dangerfield 5 October

Pete McCarthy 6 October

Christopher Reeve 10 October

Timothy Roberts 11 October

Ivor Wood 13 October

Pierre Salinger 16 October

Betty Hill 17 October

Julius Harris 17 October

Rebecca Welles 17 October

Wendy Acey 20 October

Katherine Victor 22 October

Helmut Simon 23 October

George Silk 23 October

John Peel (I) 25 October

Dale Johnston 26 October

James H. Ware 27 October

Charles F. Wheeler 28 October

Graham Roberts (I) 28 October

Alice Fraser 28 October

Gil Melle 28 October

John P. Miller 29 October

Don Briscoe (I) 31 October

Harry Lampert 3 November

Edward Gorsuch 3 November

Robert Lang (II) 6 November

Elizabeth Rogers (I) 6 November

Edward A. Warschilka 6 November

Rob Wilson (I) 6 November

Graham Heritage 7 November

Howard Keel 7 November

Ed Kemmer 9 November

Ed Waters (I) 9 November

Dayton Allen 11 November

Yasser Arafat 11 November

Norman Rose (I) 12 November

Waguih Takla 12 November

Ol' Dirty Bastard 13 November

John Balance 13 November

Carlo Rustichelli 13 November

Richard Alan Simmons 13 November

Michel Colombier 14 November

Christopher T. Gerrity 16 November

Sam Billison 17 November

Cy Coleman 18 November

Ruth Manning 19 November

Robert Courtleigh 21 November

Winston Gama 22 November

Arthur Hailey 24 November

James Wong (I) 24 November

Rick Garcia (I) 25 November

Ed Paschke 25 November

Shogo Shimada 26 November

Philippe de Broca 26 November

Molly Weir 28 November

István Bubik 28 November

Michael Janisch 29 November

John Drew Barrymore 29 November

Pierre Berton (II) 30 November

Prince Bernhard of the Netherlands 1 December

Patricia Pyuen 1 December

William Sackheim 1 December

Ed McShortall 1 December

Lalla Rolfe 2 December

Larry Buchanan 2 December

Carl Esmond 4 December

Jerry Scoggins 7 December

Dimebag Darrell 8 December

Ben Slack 13 December

Arthur 'Bo' Agee 15 December

Montana Smoyer 16 December

Hank Garland 27 December

Susan Sontag 28 December

A.J. Richard 28 December

Jerry Orbach 28 December

Irwin Donenfeld 30 December

Artie Shaw 30 December


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 17, 2004)

I know you are making a list of deaths for 2004, but I thought this was interesting. There were quite a few genre related deaths from 2003, and the SFSite.com has posted a long list broken down by month, with a short bio on each person and their genre accomplishments. 

sfsite.com memorial


----------



## Mark (Jan 17, 2004)

Good link!  Add it to the 2003 thread, though, so we can keep it archived, please. 

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55091


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 18, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Good link!  Add it to the 2003 thread, though, so we can keep it archived, please.



 Done. Sorry, i didn't think to post it there the first time around.


----------



## Mark (Jan 18, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Done. Sorry, i didn't think to post it there the first time around.




No problem. Thanks for taking the extra time and making the adjustment.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

what a macabre and death-oriented thread.
no offense - the thread name just screamed creepy and morbid to me.


----------



## Mistwell (Jan 18, 2004)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> what a macabre and death-oriented thread.
> no offense - the thread name just screamed creepy and morbid to me.




So spaketh the Reaper


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

hehe - I hadn't thought of that.
Good point.

Ya, when the Reaper thinks a thread is morbid, you KNOW it's filled o'death.


----------



## Mark (Jan 18, 2004)

The spirit of this thread is honorific.  My apologies if it elsewise affects anyone's sensibilities.  It's amazing how many of the listed individuals have touched so many lives in ways in which most of us are unaware.  It serves their memory to make mention of them in this thread as a tribute to their efforts.


----------



## reapersaurus (Jan 18, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> The spirit of this thread is honorific.



OMG.
I read this at first as "horrific".

I was


----------



## Dirigible (Jan 19, 2004)

Alas, the brevity of human life etc.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jan 19, 2004)

Mark, looks like allot of these people lead really LONG lives if they truly lived to 20034.   (Top link first post)


----------



## Mark (Jan 19, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Mark, looks like allot of these people lead really LONG lives if they truly lived to 20034.   (Top link first post)




Oops!  Fixed, Thanks


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jan 23, 2004)

Captain Kangaroo (Bob Keeshan) died at the age of 76. 

CNN

MSNBC


----------



## Mark (Jan 24, 2004)

> Sidney Miller (I) (Dungeon Master) 10 January
> 
> Ray Rayner 21 January
> 
> Bob Keeshan 23 January




Lost three childhood friends, very close together...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 9, 2004)

Spalding Gray
MSN


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 9, 2004)

Paul Winfield March 7th.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 9, 2004)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> Paul Winfield March 7th.



*Shaka, When the Walls Fell...   rest well my father, brother, and my Friend.*


----------



## Krieg (Mar 9, 2004)

Two recent (quasi)related baseball deaths...

Marge Schott & John Henry Williams (son of Ted).


----------



## Napftor (Mar 9, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *Shaka, When the Walls Fell...   rest well my father, brother, and my Friend.*




Just saw this news.  Very sad indeed.  He will be missed.  I'll think of this day whenever I watch "Darmok" from TNG and Star Trek II.


----------



## Wombat (Mar 9, 2004)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> Spalding Gray
> MSN




I shall miss Spalding.  Swimming To Cambodia.  Monster In The Box.  The man knew how to tell a story.  He was a troubled soul and all I can hope, keeping with his own Buddhist beliefs, is that he will have a more peaceful turn of the wheel this next time around.


----------



## Mark (Mar 9, 2004)

I'll have to find some time this weekend to update the first post.  Very sad losses, indeed.


----------



## RatPunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Robert Pastorelli, March 8th of an apparent drug overdose.

Don't know if he was ever in anything "genre" related, but he was a good actor none the less.

And add my name to the list of those who will sorely miss both Paul Winfield and Spaulding Gray...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Mar 10, 2004)

Wombat said:
			
		

> I shall miss Spalding. Swimming To Cambodia. Monster In The Box. The man knew how to tell a story. He was a troubled soul and all I can hope, keeping with his own Buddhist beliefs, is that he will have a more peaceful turn of the wheel this next time around.



I too share an appreciation for Spalding's method of storytelling. I dscovered _Swimming to Cambodia_ on some cable channel one night and was instantly hooked. _Gray's Anatomy_ wasn't bad either. I'd like to track down copies of those two and re-watch them soon.

I don't know why, but it seems that whenever I gain an appreciation for an actor's work, he dies young. Phil Hartman, John Ritter, and now Spalding Gray were all actors that I had a special fondness for.

I also have Buddahist tendancies, and I wish them all a better journey on their next incarnation.


----------



## Mark (Mar 28, 2004)

Updated...


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 29, 2004)

Jan Berry (of Jan and Dean, surf-music stars) Friday March 26

 Peter Ustinov (Oscar winning actor) Sunday March 28


----------



## Mark (Mar 30, 2004)

Just lost Alistair Cooke


----------



## Mark (Apr 15, 2004)

Weird Al's Mom died last week...


----------



## AuroraGyps (Apr 15, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Weird Al's Mom died last week...




Didn't both of his parents die due tp carbon monoxide poisoning?


----------



## Mark (Apr 16, 2004)

AuroraGyps said:
			
		

> Didn't both of his parents die due tp carbon monoxide poisoning?




Not sure how I missed that unless it was somehow added to the IMDb site after I had updated.  Thanks for letting me know.  Tragic.


----------



## WanderingMonster (May 10, 2004)

Comedian, Alan King (Funny, funny man)

Celebrity mom, Olive Osmond


----------



## WayneLigon (May 11, 2004)

Anthony Ainley, last person to play The Master on Doctor Who; May 03, 2004


----------



## Mark (May 12, 2004)

Thanks for the posts.  I'll try to get the first post updated in the next week or so.


----------



## Mark (May 19, 2004)

Updated through May 15th...


----------



## Fast Learner (May 19, 2004)

Tony Randall, today. 

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=638&e=1&u=/nm/20040518/en_nm/people_randall_dc

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0709704/


----------



## Mark (May 24, 2004)

Richard Biggs 23 May


----------



## VorpalBunny (May 24, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Richard Biggs 23 May




 

??!!!

Oh... man.  I loved his portayal of Dr. Stephen Franklin on Babylon 5.  He'll be missed.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jun 2, 2004)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> Tony Randall, today.
> 
> http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=638&e=1&u=/nm/20040518/en_nm/people_randall_dc
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0709704/




I remember him in _The Seven Faces of Dr. Lao_. A fun, if campy movie.

And of course as Felix Unger.

The Auld Grump


----------



## Mark (Jun 3, 2004)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> I remember him in _The Seven Faces of Dr. Lao_. A fun, if campy movie.
> 
> And of course as Felix Unger.
> 
> The Auld Grump




Some have been saying that David Hyde Pierce is Tony Randall's television-heir-apparent...


----------



## KenM (Jun 5, 2004)

Former president Reagan.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 6, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> Former president Reagan.



 It seems a little trite to relegate Reagan to a dead celeb thread.  Could we start a topic in OT on this?  I think it could be done without getting too political.  I mean, he WAS one of the most important people of the twentieth century, regardless of whether you agreed with his politics.


----------



## Mercule (Jun 6, 2004)

Tarrasque Wrangler said:
			
		

> It seems a little trite to relegate Reagan to a dead celeb thread.



True, but considering that he was a reasonably big name in his acting days, it seems odd to not mention him here, at the least.


----------



## KenM (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, I did not want to start a another post on His passing, people here at ENworld might see it as being political. He was well known, so it make him a celeberity.


----------



## Silver Moon (Jun 6, 2004)

Mercule said:
			
		

> True, but considering that he was a reasonably big name in his acting days, it seems odd to not mention him here, at the least.



I agree.  I checked the Internet Movie Database.  He was in a total of 59 films between 1937 and 1964 and also hosted several tv shows, so certainly deserves mention here (regardless of any political issues).


----------



## Mark (Jun 7, 2004)

Ronald Reagan has been added to the first post.  I'll have to update through this month sometime later this week.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 9, 2004)

*Kate Worley*, creator and writer of the acclaimed comic 'Omaha the Cat Dancer', after a langthy battle with cancer, June 06, 2004. Neil Gaiman also has a reproduction of the intro he wrote to one of her collections on his blog. 

From Newsarama:

_Worley wrote Omaha while Reed Waller illustrated. Worley was married to Jim (Kings in Disguise) Vance, and together, the couple have two children. She had justt recently began work on Omaha again, finishing the story for_ Les Humanoids_._

_Omaha was, in the eyes of many, one of the early prioneering independant books aimed squarely for an adult audience due to both its mature subject matter as well as frank and open sexual storylines and imagery._


----------



## Mark (Jun 10, 2004)

Thanks, WL.  I would have missed that news.

I did a quick google search to try and find a more detailed link (with some bio info) and came up with these-

http://www.newsfromme.com/archives/2004_06_07.html

(link removed)

I'd appreciate your input on what you think would be the most appropriate link to use (one of the three we have now, or another) for the top post in this thread when I do my next update.


----------



## Jamdin (Jun 10, 2004)

Goodnight, Kate Worley 

_Omaha the Cat Dancer_ is one of the few comic titles that I am only missing one or two issues of. The characters were rich and very interesting. She will be missed...


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 10, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> http://www.newsfromme.com/archives/2004_06_07.html



That one, I think.


----------



## Uzumaki (Jun 10, 2004)

*Ray Charles*

http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/Music/06/10/obit.ray.charles.ap/index.html

Damn, man, just... damn.


----------



## WayneLigon (Jun 10, 2004)

*Ray Charles* has died at age 73, from liver cancer, in his Beverly Hills home surrounded by friends and loved ones. Georgia will be on my mind, certainly, tonight.


----------



## Mark (Jun 11, 2004)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> That one, I think.




Thanks.  I'll use that one.

Ray Charles gone, too?  Damn...


----------



## VorpalBunny (Jul 2, 2004)

Marlon Brando, July 1st.


----------



## Datt (Jul 2, 2004)

Farewell Godfather.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 2, 2004)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> Marlon Brando, July 1st.




"Stelllllllaaaaa!!"


----------



## Jamdin (Jul 2, 2004)

Goodnight, Mr. Brando 

I always enjoyed watching "The Wild Ones."


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jul 3, 2004)

This death will loom large for my family.  We are all huge Godfather fans specifically, and Brando fans in general.  Every family get-together, without fail, spawns a Godfather conversation between me, my father, and my uncles.  

 Think I need to watch some Godfather soon...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 12, 2004)

*A Very Great Lady......*

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=529&e=1&u=/ap/20040712/ap_en_tv/obit_sanford


Isabel Sandford .....

"We moving on up..."

Forgive me, the rest of the theme words escape me for the moment.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 13, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> "We moving on up..."



Well we're movin on up,
To the east side.
To a deluxe apartment in the sky.
Movin on up,
To the east side.
We finally got a piece of the pie.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 13, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Well we're movin on up,
> To the east side.
> To a deluxe apartment in the sky.
> Movin on up,
> ...



*Amen...*

Thank...you


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 15, 2004)

*Dorothy Hart....*

http://entertainment.msn.com/movies/article.aspx?news=163947


----------



## Jamdin (Jul 22, 2004)

Oscar-composer, Jerry Goldsmith, died Wednesday night at the age of 75 according to Rueters' article. His best score was considered "Total Recall" but he will always be remembered for his great "Star Trek" scores.

Goodnight, Mr. Goldsmith


----------



## Napftor (Jul 22, 2004)

Jamdin beat me to it.  Jerry is one of my all-time favorite composers.  He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 23, 2004)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> Oscar-composer, Jerry Goldsmith, died Wednesday night at the age of 75 according to Rueters' article. His best score was considered "Total Recall" but he will always be remembered for his great "Star Trek" scores.
> 
> Goodnight, Mr. Goldsmith



*_Star Trek _Music playing, the Original*


----------



## Mark (Jul 30, 2004)

Updated through July 28th...

(If you look through the listing, you'll note we lost Bluto and Howard the Duck)


----------



## diaglo (Jul 30, 2004)

add Francis Crick to the list. Half of the Double Helix


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 31, 2004)

*Ajax Man*

http://kevxml2adsl.verizon.net/_1_W33TO103DUY989_11774101_vzn.dsl/apnws/story.htm?kcfg=apart&sin=D845E7SG1&qcat=entertain&ran=29723&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1


Eugene Roche  joins the fold.....


----------



## Jamdin (Aug 1, 2004)

Jimmie F. Skaggs passed away on July 6th, 2004 according to Actors Art. He had guest starred on such tv shows as_Star Trek: DS9_, _The Flash_ and _Monk_. His movie roles include _Oblivion_, _Oblivion II: Backlash_ and _Cutthroat Island_.


----------



## Mark (Aug 2, 2004)

Updated.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 3, 2004)

*Character Actor Sam Edwards......*

http://tv.yahoo.com/news/ap/20040801/109141770000.html

Sam Edwards, a character actor who made scores of appearances on such TV shows as "Gunsmoke," "Barnaby Jones," "McCloud" and "Happy Days," as well as portraying the town banker on "Little House on the Prairie," has died at age 89.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Thank you.  Added him and updated through the end of the month.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 6, 2004)

Rick James
  The Super Freak is dead. 
http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/Music/08/06/rick.james/index.html

 and

 Lacy Van Zant, father of Ronnie, Johnny (Lynyrd Skynyrd), and Donny Van Zant (.38 Special)
http://www.jacksonville.com/tu-online/stories/080504/met_16281762.shtml
http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/Music/08/05/obit.vanzant.ap/index.html


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 6, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Rick James
> The Super Freak is dead.
> http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/Music/08/06/rick.james/index.html



 ...and at 56 too.


----------



## Mark (Aug 7, 2004)

Updated.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Knightfall (Aug 7, 2004)

Wow, what a thread. Makes you think.

I hadn't heard that Brando had died. Sad.   
And Jerry Goldsmith too.

Gone to the angels...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 10, 2004)

*"King Kong" Beauty Fay Wray passed away.*

The beauty that capture the beast's heart....is at rest. 


http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=796&e=1&u=/eo/20040809/en_celeb_eo/14678


----------



## Mark (Aug 13, 2004)

Updated.  It's a shame Fay Wray didn't live long enough to see Naomi Watts reprise her role of Ann Darrow in Peter Jackson's version of King Kong.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 13, 2004)

Julia Child at age 91

http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/TV/08/13/obit.child.ap/index.html

 I grew up watching her on PBS, her show aired between the Electric Company & Monty Python. Odd pairings on the weekday afternoons.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 13, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Updated. It's a shame Fay Wray didn't live long enough to see Naomi Watts reprise her role of Ann Darrow in Peter Jackson's version of King Kong.



She will Sir, she will...in spirit.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 13, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Julia Child at age 91
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/TV/08/13/obit.child.ap/index.html
> 
> I grew up watching her on PBS, her show aired between the Electric Company & Monty Python. Odd pairings on the weekday afternoons.



  She will be missed....


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Aug 16, 2004)

I remember being in Cambridge Massachussetts, and hearing two people talking cooking at one of the cafes. It was Julia Child and Vincent Price.

They will always be linked in my memory. (Along with Vincent Price reciting dirty limericks at the Boston Museum of Science.)

The Auld Grump


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 16, 2004)

This probably doesn't count, but it's important to me. Phish has broken up. The band played their last concert last night.


----------



## Mark (Aug 17, 2004)

Updated.  It might be more appropriate to start a new thread with the news about Phish.


----------



## Mark (Aug 24, 2004)

Peter Woodthorpe 12 August

"Played Gollum in both Lord of the Rings, The (1978) as well as in the Lord of the Rings BBC radio production."


----------



## Truth Seeker (Aug 29, 2004)

*The Sound of Silence *CNN Title**

Singer Laura Branigan has passed away in her late forties... 

Link Provided by Yahoo News:

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=795&e=1&u=/eo/20040829/en_music_eo/14824


----------



## Mark (Sep 2, 2004)

Thanks, TS.

Updated through August...


----------



## Mark (Sep 8, 2004)

Lost a ST (among other things) writer...

Robert Lewin 28 August


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 13, 2004)

*Broadway suffers a silent voice...*

Fred Ebb, great songwriter for many Broadway musicals, has passed away this weekend past. 

*Link provided:*
http://kevxml2adsl.verizon.net/_1_TYTTO10552V8D_11774101_vzn.dsl/apnws/story.htm?kcfg=apart&sin=D852F2P03&qcat=entertain&ran=12033&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 14, 2004)

*Disney cartoon legend dies*

Legendary animator Frank Thomas, who worked on such Disney greats as Snow White, Bambi and Pinocchio, has died at the age of 92.     

*Link:  http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/3643812.stm*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 16, 2004)

*Johnny Ramone, of 'The Ramones,' Dies at 55*

LOS ANGELES - <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = AT /><AT:CLASS></AT:CLASS>Johnny Ramone, guitarist and co-founder of the seminal punk band "The Ramones," has died.    *Read on: http://kevxml2adsl.verizon.net/_1_2H2PTO104UJ4BPD_11774101_vzn.dsl/apnws/story.htm?kcfg=apart&sin=D854GVAO1&qcat=entertain&ran=18604&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1*


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Sep 16, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> LOS ANGELES - <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = AT /><AT:CLASS></AT:CLASS>Johnny Ramone, guitarist and co-founder of the seminal punk band "The Ramones," has died.    *Read on: http://kevxml2adsl.verizon.net/_1_2H2PTO104UJ4BPD_11774101_vzn.dsl/apnws/story.htm?kcfg=apart&sin=D854GVAO1&qcat=entertain&ran=18604&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1*



 I'm just sick about this.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 16, 2004)

...dang...

Two Ramones down


----------



## diaglo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Ho! Let's Go.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 16, 2004)

Wombat said:
			
		

> Two Ramones down



Three, actually. Joey in 2001, Dee Dee in 2002, and now Johnny. Tommy is the only original member alive. 

This really hits me hard. The Ramones have always been among my favorite bands, ever since I first heard them back in 8th or 9th grade. One of my all time favorite concerts was when I saw them at a little tiny club in Middletown, NY called "The Class" and they blew out the power TWICE during the show. I was right at the front of the stage, and Joey kept kicking at my hand because I kept bracing it on the stage monitor to keep the people behind me from crushing me up against the stage.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 16, 2004)

*Actor dies in Crash, O.L.Duke ((Very Late entry))*

This was just discovered in today's paper, the Daily News, backtracked to find a picture, again, the Daily News web site (New York): *Link provided: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/local/story/230945p-198354c.html*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 19, 2004)

*Songwriter Billy Davis Dies at 76*

Songwriter Billy Davis, who wrote a number of R&B hits and was part of the creative team behind a landmark campaign for Coca-Cola, has died.  *Link Provided*:  http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&cid=638&e=9&u=/nm/20040918/en_nm/people_davis_dc


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 19, 2004)

*Poet Virginia Hamilton Adair Dies at 91*

CLAREMONT, Calif. - <?XML:NAMESPACE PREFIX = AT /><AT:CLASS></AT:CLASS>Poet Virginia Hamilton Adair, who published her first collection of verse to wide acclaim at the age of 83 after years of writing in private, has died. She was 91  .  Read on: http://kevxml2adsl.verizon.net/_1_2149TO1047K988D__vzn.dsl/apnws/story.htm?kcfg=apart&sin=D856QT9O0&qcat=entertain&ran=7292&passqi=&feed=ap&top=1


----------



## Jamdin (Sep 24, 2004)

Add these two:

Ray Traylor, who was known in wrestling as Big Boss Man, died according to World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE)

Legendary filmmaker, Russ Meyer, known for his cult hit _Faster Pussycat! Kill! Kill!_, died Saturday, September 19 at the age of 82 according to CNN

They will both be missed


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 24, 2004)

*Country Music's Roy Drusky Dead at 74*

Country music singer and songwriter Roy Drusky, a member of the Grand Ole Opry for 46 years, has died after a lengthy battle with emphysema, the Highland Manor Nursing Home said on Friday. _*Read the rest here*_


----------



## Villano (Sep 24, 2004)

Jamdin said:
			
		

> Add these two:
> 
> Ray Taylor, who was known in wrestling as Big Boss Man, died according to World Wrestling Entertainment (WWE)




A slight correction, his last name was T*R*aylor.  He wrestled under his own name in WCW for a time in the 90s.


----------



## Jamdin (Sep 25, 2004)

Sorry, my mistake...I'm still trying to get used to these new cataract lenses...


----------



## VorpalBunny (Sep 27, 2004)

According to the B5 Moderated newsgroup, Tim Choate (Zathras on B5 and Pollix on Crusade) died yesterday in a motorcycle accident.

That's Paul Winfield, Rick Biggs and now Tim Choate all in one year.  Definitely not a good year for B5 fans...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Sep 27, 2004)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> According to the B5 Moderated newsgroup, Tim Choate (Zathras on B5 and Pollix on Crusade) died yesterday in a motorcycle accident.
> 
> That's Paul Winfield, Rick Biggs and now Tim Choate all in one year. Definitely not a good year for B5 fans...



Blast!!! 

_Zathras sleeps...remember Zathras...in the place of love_


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 4, 2004)

*Actress Janet Leigh Dies at 77*

Janet Leigh, the wholesome beauty whose shocking murder in the classic Alfred Hitchcock thriller "Psycho" was credited with making generations of film fans think twice about stepping into a motel room shower, has died...*Read here*


----------



## KenM (Oct 5, 2004)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> According to the B5 Moderated newsgroup, Tim Choate (Zathras on B5 and Pollix on Crusade) died yesterday in a motorcycle accident.
> 
> That's Paul Winfield, Rick Biggs and now Tim Choate all in one year.  Definitely not a good year for B5 fans...




  Crap, not good at all.        We also lost Gordon Cooper, one of the orginal Mercuary astronaghts  http://news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/ap/obit_cooper


----------



## Wombat (Oct 5, 2004)

KenM said:
			
		

> We also lost Gordon Cooper, one of the orginal Mercuary astronaghts




wow

I remember watching those Mercuries go up as a kid -- I was a total Kennedy Space Kid  

Safe flight, Gord.


----------



## beeber (Oct 5, 2004)

i'm sorry, but what does the "I" or "II" after some names indicate?


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Oct 5, 2004)

Gordo was one of my favorite "characters" in The Right Stuff.



			
				The Film's Narrator said:
			
		

> But on that glorious day in May 1963, Gordo Cooper went higher, farther, and faster than any other American - 22 complete orbits around the world; he was the last American ever to go into space alone. And for a brief moment, Gordo Cooper became the greatest pilot anyone had ever seen.


----------



## Fast Learner (Oct 5, 2004)

beeber said:
			
		

> i'm sorry, but what does the "I" or "II" after some names indicate?



Assuming you're referring to IMDB, it's just a way of separating multiple people with the same names. Generally the lower the Roman numeral, the more generally famous, though it's really based on when they were entered into the database, so it can vary.


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 6, 2004)

Comic Rodney Dangerfield Dies at Age 82


----------



## kingpaul (Oct 6, 2004)

Hollywood Astrologer Joyce Jillson Dies


----------



## Krieg (Oct 7, 2004)

Out of all the comedians I have ever seen over the years...Rodney Dangerfield was the one I would most want to go drinking with.

He made it look so damn easy.


----------



## Mark (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm ashamed to say we missed one early last month that played a pivotal role in the life of most gamers, certainly most my own age.  As the young girl disguised as a boy to avoid the lottery and subsequent sacrifice to the beast in Dragonslayer, we will miss her...

Caitlin Clarke (I) 9 September


----------



## Jamdin (Oct 11, 2004)

According to CNN, Christopher Reeve died on Sunday, October 10th, 2004. He was _Superman_!

Goodnight, Mr. Reeve...another super soul is gone


----------



## Uzumaki (Oct 11, 2004)

Do we count sports celebrities in this thread, too? Because Ken Caminiti died tonight, too...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 14, 2004)

*From Trekweb*

The wife of DeFrost Kelly, Carolyn, has passed away.


----------



## Mark (Oct 20, 2004)

Tim Roberts 18 October

From the Discovery Channel Reality show "Wing Nuts" where they take old aviation junk and turn it into works of art and/or furniture and such.


----------



## Mark (Oct 23, 2004)

Lost a Batman (TV Series) villain this last week...

Pierre Salinger 16 October



_..firmly in cheek..._


----------



## Dismas (Oct 26, 2004)

John Peel DJ 

For music lovers of a certain age. The only DJ that could play Blues, drum & bass, indie, rock, Industrial punk and 1920's jazz all in the same show.


----------



## driver8 (Oct 27, 2004)

Dismas said:
			
		

> John Peel DJ
> 
> For music lovers of a certain age. The only DJ that could play Blues, drum & bass, indie, rock, Industrial punk and 1920's jazz all in the same show.




Wow. That is a shock. The Peel Sessions of anybody is great. It really is an end of an era.


----------



## Wombat (Oct 27, 2004)

I'll have to haul out my Peel Sessions of Siouxsie & the Banshees now  

(I mean, great music, just a sad loss -- someone who was willing to listen to all sorts of new music and find something great in it.)


----------



## Dismas (Oct 27, 2004)

Listen to the Led Zep Peel session (it is on the Led Zepplin BBC Sessions album) it features the first ever performance of Stairway to Heaven, before Led Zepplin 4 had been released.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Oct 29, 2004)

*Archers actor Graham Roberts dies*

*Actor Graham Roberts, who played gamekeeper George Barford in The Archers, has died at the age of 75.*

*From BBC News*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 4, 2004)

*Gil Melle: 1931 - 2004*

_Composer Gil Melle, an innovator in mixing electronic and orchestral music(TV and Movies also), died last Thursday of a heart attack at his home in Malibu, California_ *View*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 8, 2004)

*Howard Keel, Star of Musicals, Dies at 85*

Howard Keel, the broad-shouldered baritone who romanced his way through a series of glittery MGM musicals such as "Kiss Me Kate" and "Annie Get Your Gun" and later revived his career with television's "Dallas," died Sunday. He was 85. 

*View...*


----------



## driver8 (Nov 12, 2004)

Historian author Iris Chang author of The Rape of Nanking.

http://www.smh.com.au/news/Books/Author-Iris-Chang-found-dead/2004/11/11/1100131124415.html


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2004)

driver8 said:
			
		

> Historian author Iris Chang author of The Rape of Nanking.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/news/Books/Author-Iris-Chang-found-dead/2004/11/11/1100131124415.html




How terribly sad.  Such an important historial writer to die so young.


----------



## Fast Learner (Nov 12, 2004)

Indeed. Terrible loss.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 14, 2004)

*Creator of Superhero 'The Flash' Dies*

*Source:Verizon News*
_Harry Lampert, the illustrator who created the DC Comics superhero 'The Flash' and later became known for his instructional books on bridge, died Saturday. He was 88._  *View...*


----------



## Brakkart (Nov 14, 2004)

Mark said:
			
		

> Richard Biggs 22 May
> 
> Tim Choate 24 September




Well theres two that I'll certainly miss. Dr. Stephen Franklin and Zathras from Babylon 5, my favourite show of all time. I didn't even know until I read this that Tim Choate had died. Motorbike accident according to IMDB.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Nov 15, 2004)

Ol' Dirty Bastard of the Wu-Tang Clan died today.

http://www.livedaily.com/news/7329.html?t=98


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 15, 2004)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Howard Keel



Ack, _The Day of the Triffids_ man dies... funny how when they list what he did, they leave that out.

And O.D.B., well, I didn't see that one coming aeons ago... :\

Now I must go listen to "Shimmy Shimmy Ya" in remembrance of the life and times of Ol' Dirty Bastard *aka* O.D.B. *aka* Osiris *aka* Big Baby Jesus *aka* Dirt McGirt.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Nov 16, 2004)

*Space Patrol's Kemmer Dead*

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans Serif]*Source:SciFic Wire*[/font]

[font=Verdana, Geneva, Arial, Sans Serif]_*Ed Kemmer*, who played the steel-jawed Cmdr. Buzz Corry on the popular 1950s SF TV series Space Patrol, died Nov. 9 in New York after suffering a stroke on Nov. 5, the Los Angeles Times reported. He was 84. <!-- END -->Kemmer died at St. Luke's-Roosevelt Hospital Center in New York, the newspaper reported._[/font]


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 1, 2004)

John Barrymore
http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200412/s1255220.htm


----------



## Mark (Dec 3, 2004)

Updated...


----------



## Mark (Dec 5, 2004)

Prince Bernhard of the Netherlands 1 December


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 7, 2004)

Irwin Donenfeld, former Executive Vice President and Editorial Director for DC Comics, died on November 30 at age 78. 
http://www.dccomics.com/news/article_display.html?nw_dc_itemCode=donenfeld


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 9, 2004)

"Dimebag" Darrell Abbott, guitar player for Pantera and Damageplan, shot and killed on stage last night. 

http://www.cnn.com/2004/US/12/09/nightclub.shooting/index.html

Regardless of whether you like heavy metal or not, Darrell was one of the most impressive and innovative guitar players I've ever seen. Pantera used to be one of my favorite bands in the early 90s. What a sad thing, to be killed while performing for your fans.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lt. Briscoe dies*

Jerry Orbach passed from prostate cancer at 69
Jerry Orbach dead at 69


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Dec 29, 2004)

Author Susan Sontag dead at age 71.
http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/books/12/28/obit.sontag.ap/index.html


----------



## FCWesel (Dec 29, 2004)

Taelorn76 said:
			
		

> Jerry Orbach passed from prostate cancer at 69




Man, that sucks. Not that anyone dying "doesn't suck", but I really enjoyed his work over the years.

He played Lumiare (the candlestick) in the Disney Beauty & the Beast cartoon movie.


----------



## Mark (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow.  What a crappy end of the year.  Between the celebritiy deaths, those due to wars and catastrophes, and one in my extended family (through my father's wife), January has a lot of December tragedy to offset.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 31, 2004)

Just to add to it... Brooklyn born A.J. Richard of P.C. Richard & Son, of the electronic Family owned retail chain. Has passed away at the graceful age of 95.

....2004 is not leaving on good note.


----------



## Wombat (Dec 31, 2004)

Artie Shaw is dead.  

Probably the last real Big Band icon that was left...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Dec 31, 2004)

*Legendary guitarist Garland dies*

Garland, who performed with Elvis Presley, Roy Orbison, the Everly Brothers and Patsy Cline among others, died in Florida on Monday. 

*Hank Garland*


----------



## Mark (Jan 2, 2005)

(first post updated)


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Jan 2, 2005)

Thomas "Quorthon" Forsberg of Bathory, died around June 7 of a heart failure.

Bathory was a very important band for the underground metal scene, being one of the first black metal bands.

http://www.blackmetal.com/quorthon.html has some details, but he was a rather elusive figure when he was alive.


----------

